# Feeling like crap after therapy



## Zenith (Feb 12, 2013)

First of all, I'm 16... I had my second session with my psychologist today. What I want to emphasize is to explain as good as I can what my problems are, how I experience things, etc..

But my problem is that I'm so anxious talking with her and I feel like a totally different person. I already have great difficulty formulating my thoughts, but this makes it even worse. I even apologized after the session (saying I'm not like I'm normally am and act weird and such), which she said there was no reason to (obviously)... I don't expect these sessions to make me feel better (other than a better understanding of my symptoms), but this anxiety makes me feel like crap...

Have you experienced anything similar?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Therapy never helped me because I was too anxious to talk. Too shy. Too ashamed.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 12, 2013)

Steve300 said:


> Therapy never helped me because I was too anxious to talk. Too shy. Too ashamed.


Hi, thanks for replying.

That's like a summary of how I feel.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

I feel like a different person too in therapy. Like I'm not really myself. I guess that hinders any progress if I'm just a fake. But I go anyways since I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Present (Mar 7, 2011)

I literally just got out of therapy and I feel like a fkn clown for opening up. I feel like crap as well.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

You are too young for therapy


----------



## itsme21 (Jun 7, 2013)

I completely understand how you feel. However, I encourage you to stick with it! In my experience, the more you continue to go, it can and will eventually get less and less uncomfortable. It's very difficult at first, and yes, definitely leaves you feeling crummy. When this happened to me and I was feeling like I wanted to give up, I would try and remind myself of why I was doing it (SA was severely impacting every area of my life, and therapy really was a life or death sort of thing for me). Keep your head up, we are all here to support you in any way that we can.


----------



## markrusell (Jun 1, 2013)

I assumption that hinders any advance if I'm just a fake. But I go anyways back I don't apperceive what abroad to do.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

I always felt crap after the sessions, and I didn't get much out of them to be honest, but I could never truly open up. If he gave me some MDMA or fast acting benzos for the session I would probably be able to open up. 

But to be honest it can be hard when you don't even realize the things you are hiding from people deep down there, how you are supposed to force it out, and actually be honest.

I always found myself describing my problems - over and over again. I must have been a hard nut to crack but tbh, if you talked to me you probably wouldn't even be able to see the shell. And I can't really describe the nut inside, I only described the shell.


----------

